# Zoo Med Natural Forest Tortoise Food



## 81SHOVELHEAD (Feb 27, 2011)

Hello 
Today while i was at petsmart 1 pick up a small container of this stuff to try .
Archie & Edith loves this stuff .
Plans are to use this for protein once a week instead of cat food .
Has any one else tried this stuff?
Is it ok to feed once a week to a redfoot?
Pros/Cons?
Can't find Mazzuri here at any pet shops i have gone to?
Thanks
Mike D.


----------



## coreyc (Feb 27, 2011)

There are a few members that sell Mazuri you can order it from Cory(spikethebest ) coastal or tortoise supply all are great


----------



## Dudley (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi coreyc,...
great Tortoise Food tips thanks dude,...


----------



## Madkins007 (Mar 1, 2011)

ZooMed Natural Forest is meant as a complete diet supplement, not just for proteins. 

I was not a big fan of prepared foods, but expert animal nutritionists point out that with most species, a mix of about 50/50 of a good prepared diet and a good 'natural' diet offers the best overall nutrition in captivity. Each part backs up weaknesses with the other part.

I do not know of a major reason to prefer either ZooMed or Mazuri. Both are good and have pros and cons. (The big 'con' of Mazuri is the molasses sweetener that drives tortoises to eat it before other diet options.) I would just go by price and availability.


----------



## Fernando (Mar 1, 2011)

How does everyone prepare the Zoomed tortoise food?


----------



## mstodd (Mar 1, 2011)

fmadrigal said:


> How does everyone prepare the Zoomed tortoise food?



I have a tiny glass bowl that I put a little bit of warm water in. Then I drop 3-5 pellets in the bowl and mash them up with a fork. If the pellets don't absorb all of the water, then I add one or two more. My tortoise doesn't like the pellets, but I slip a few in every day so he gets used to the taste- just in case I somehow only have pellets on hand to feed him. I mix it all up with his salad and, bam, it's good to go.


----------



## methos75 (Mar 1, 2011)

I bought some of the Grassland mix for the Sulcata and the Forest Tortoise mix for my Redfoots, but all three refuse to eat it no matter what I try, if I mix it with Greens they refuse to eat the greens as well. My bearded dragon loves the stuff though LOL.


----------



## Mao Senpai (Mar 2, 2011)

At first mine wouldn't touch the stuff but soon got used to it... I had more issues with the mazuri stuff. They would not touch it for a month or so. But they soon got used to that as well. It just takes time for them to figure out that this little block of something is food. I usually mix the two into a cactus thing to feed them.


----------



## Fernando (Mar 2, 2011)

Andy for some reason will NOT touch Cactus or any kind of food that's not greens...I tried giving him a strawberry once before...didn't even bother. I guess that's a good thing lol


----------



## Emmihealthhub (Mar 9, 2011)

Great tips!!!!.... really awesome post once again!!!


----------



## spikethebest (Mar 9, 2011)

I can supply you with all the Mazuri that you need. Check out my link in my signature to order some.

thanks!


----------

